# Picture Perfect Saturday.... A Full Day Of Fishing....



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Rj-Max4 and I have been discussing a trip for about a year now, timing just hadn't seemed to work out, but this was the weekend. I met him when LOAH and I took my first trip with a fellow forum member over a year ago. I was looking forward to this because it is one of my favorite lakes and Huntington built a new boat ramp where you can launch boats with less than 10hp a tin can boater's paradise! This also gave me a chance to fish with Greenguy88 and Stevo. The company was great and the fishing did not disappoint either, no monsters to speak of, but a 60 fish day is always welcomed! We started out by fishing E-lake in the morning. Since it was June Stevo and Greenguy88 showed up at my house at 4:30am in shorts, it is summer right? We arrived to E-lake and 23 degree temps to greet us, is summer ever going to come? Luckily I remembered to throw my ice-fishing bag in the truck so I dawned the 7-11 robbing mask and layered up! You just can't beat the scenery it was sure nice to get up in the high country again!










We taught Rj-Max4 the trick of making a small fish look like a trophy, hold it out really close to the camera:










Greenguy88 seemed to have the hot rod for most of the morning. He missed about as many strikes as he tagged. He is not a fan of pop gear and as soon as he would pick up one of his rods, the other one would start bouncing.



















He was having trouble holding on to the fish once in the boat, hold still for your picture then we will get you back in the water:










Rj-Max4 poses with a typical E-lake cut:










Plus he caught this HUGE stick fish; look at the fight on this bugger!










I was skunked to this point, while everyone else was catching fish. We beached the boat and tried from shore, yours truly finally connected with a nice one after I tripped over a rock trying to get to my rod:










We decided to wrap up the morning at E-lake and snapped another photo for the post:










We went down to Fairview to refill our bellies, and stopped at a local burger joint and had the special:










We had some time in the afternoon and fished some of the local streams, they were in run off mode but we found one that looked fishable. We all caught fish here it gave me a chance to catch up on the fish count but the highlight was Stevo got his first fish on a fly rod that we actually got in hand this time!










Huntington was a little slow we managed to get about ½ a dozen, no one got skunked but the trophy tiger we were hunting for alluded us. Stevo had the best one at about 16 inches and Rj-Max4 got a good one on the troll:



















We got home about 10:45 pm, and had what I call a full day of fishing! Thanks for coming along I had a blast. Great company, good fishing, good eats, and fishing in shorts in the high country what else could you ask for!


----------



## grousehunter (Sep 11, 2007)

That is the best way to spend a beautiful day.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Looks like a great trip, guys.
Thanks for sharing and for the great pictures.


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for the invite again orvis, I had a great day full of good fishing and fun times! It was good to meet rj, and good to get out again with stevo. One of these times we will tag the big fish we are after! Ill master that pop gear yet *\-\* It turned out to be a beautiful day up there, and the scenery cant be beat! Not to mention the fishing. Thanks again!


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Sounds like a great trip, did the weather eventually warm up? Great job on the first fly fish Stevo!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Fun report Orvis1 !!  

Good pic's, good company and good food ! Life is good Orvis1 !! Or...do you just make it that way. Glad you guy's had a good time.....  

23 degrees and shorts ?? :mrgreen:


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

REPETER said:


> Sounds like a great trip, did the weather eventually warm up? Great job on the first fly fish Stevo!


It warmed up to the high 60's for most of the day. As soon as the sun came out we were all in shorts. I layered so it was nice to be out on the river/boat in shorts again!


----------



## hunterfisher (Sep 14, 2007)

Sounds like you had a good day. Nice fish and pics.


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

.45 said:


> 23 degrees and shorts ?? :mrgreen:


I was touch and go there for a while 45... lol till the sun came up. :mrgreen: Then we all got some sun, rjmax especially!


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

nice report orvis. how did the water look at electric?? we were up there last week and the water level rose about 3 inches overnight. it was real murky, but we still caught a few. it looks pretty decent in your pics though


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

I would also like to say thanks for the invite, Good company, awesome fishing & nice weather cant be beat.  It was definately good to get out with orvis & greenguy again, & it was good to meet Richard. Now if we can just hook into one of those monsters. I guess if we keep at it got to happen sooner or later!!


----------



## RJ-Max4 (Sep 11, 2007)

Orvis1, thanks again for the invite. It was great to meet SteveO & Greenguy88. Fishing was a blast, hopefully next time one of us will land that monster.


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

Thanks for the repot Orvis, that streamed looks like a lot of fun  I am reminded or our mutual love for fly fishing smaller rivers/streams. We should put our love together one of these days (in a non-zim sort of way :wink: ).


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Guns and Flies said:


> Thanks for the repot Orvis, that streamed looks like a lot of fun  I am reminded or our mutual love for fly fishing smaller rivers/streams. We should put out love together one of these days (in a non-zim sort of way :wink: ).


P.M. sent....


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Nice. Glad you guys all got into some fish.

What's up with catching the LOAH disease and not being able to hook up trolling? S'all good. Sounds like a fun time.


----------

